# Youtube Videos at 720p + ???



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how to play YouTube videos higher than 480? I cant find a way to get it to work. The "HQ" selection in the youtube app is for 480. Just wondering if anyone has a fix/workaround to get 720.

Thanks


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

not all videos have 720p option, I swear I saw 720p available on Youtube but not sure if it is from the Youtube app or from dolphin browser with "Desktop" user agent.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

was flash running smooth for everyone? flash 11 and 10.3 both seemed to run slow for me. YouTube 720p videos were unplayable for me.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah its strange cuz I swear they said in one the videos that 1080 streams perfectly. I dont even see how to stream 720, let alone 1080.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Youtube app is limited to HQ == 480p
720p will come with ICS.

references to 1080p playing well are for .mkv or other local videos


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## MyPDAphone (Aug 21, 2011)

I can play 720P vids on youtube with CM7 (I forgot what browser I was using and what agent I had picked, but the videos flicker a LOT. All videos flicker on my TP, even the 240 or 360 options. They just flicker less.

When I want to watch a show on Amazon Prime, I reboot to WebOS right now.

So far CM7 is by far better than an Alpha IMHO. I know there are several things that don't work, but overall it's running great. I've got mine OC to 1.51, running a GPS tether program to my HTC Thunderbolt for working Navigation, and lots of other goodies working on it. I've only booted back to WebOS twice since I installed CM7 Alpha, and both times were to watch streaming video.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

I can't even get flash videos to play without the video flickering green and shit.. any ideas?


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

MoodMuzik said:


> I can't even get flash videos to play without the video flickering green and shit.. any ideas?


Yeah, wait till its not an Alpha release


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Yeah, wait till its not an Alpha release


You having the same problem?


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

I can't get ANY 720p videos to work no matter what format/container. Also tried just about every video player on the market. No go.


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

vilator said:


> was flash running smooth for everyone? flash 11 and 10.3 both seemed to run slow for me. YouTube 720p videos were unplayable for me.


Flash is very laggy for me too, impossible to play youtube video on the website. It looks better on the app but no 720p =/

(I've installed flashplayer & dolphin browser)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

This isn't happening with netflix, right?


----------



## netuser (Oct 14, 2011)

How do you guys get YouTube app? I don't see any on market


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

Since we're talking about YT...
Is it just me? Or are vids not playing for everyone in portrait mode? It'll sometimes work in landscape mode (if it buffers enough). But with portrait, its just as black screen.

Is there some other app I should be using besides the one on the Market?


----------



## netuser (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn I have to search apk as stupid Google was saying I was not authorized to install in my country

I hope I am not missing other apps because of this


----------



## MaK (Oct 16, 2011)

I seems to run a little bit faster with skyfire browser (flash video)


----------



## TheIowaKid (Oct 18, 2011)

I have some good and bad news. I was able to rent a movie from the app store and pin it for offline use. It worked....but the flickering made it so that it was not watchable. This Alpha runs so good, I cannot complain so far!


----------

